# Need Drawers



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

This setup has worked for the past 4 years. Problem is, the plastic drawers have had their fill of UV light and are supper brittle now. I have a lot of clear shipping tape actually holding the drawers together.

What other options for replacement would you suggest?


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> This setup has worked for the past 4 years. Problem is, the plastic drawers have had their fill of UV light and are supper brittle now. I have a lot of clear shipping tape actually holding the drawers together.
> 
> What other options for replacement would you suggest?


I've got one of those units in my trailer that I use to organize all the various types of caulking. That set up you have fits so nicely in there and I'm sure they've been working well for you.

They're cheap enough, why not just replace them? With just a little cash outlay you'll be good for another three or four years. Also, by changing them out you'll be forced to do a little cleanout each time which will help keep you organized.

If you've had it with the plastic you could custom fab a bank of plywood drawers with plexiglass fronts on them to fit the same cabinet.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I have those too, just buy new ones, may be harder to find something that fits so perfect. I did find some heavy duty ones at HD that are much sturdier, the ones on the right in the picture. But they would be too big for what you need there.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TDTD said:


> They're cheap enough, why not just replace them?


Probably the easiest. They are about $30 per drawer set.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

When I saw that title, I thought to myself, "Man! I thought things were slow here!"

That or the tower video did a bad number on somebody. :jester:


----------

